# Wie macht man einen Glasbutton



## Zero2000 (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Wie macht man ein button, über den so eine Art Glas liegt?
So einen in etwa wie auf dem Bild was ich eingefügt habe.

Für antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Maik


----------



## extracuriosity (28. Dezember 2004)

Bitte erst alle Suchfuntionen nutzen. Insbesondere google wirkt in diesem Fall wahre Wunder.


----------



## dritter (28. Dezember 2004)

Der Suchbegriff sollte dann aber "aquabutton" sein. Da findet man schon sehr viel... btw. Hier gabs mal einen Beitrag zu Text unter Glas. Da gab es auch recht schöne Beispiele.


----------



## Xdreamer (28. Dezember 2004)

http://www.newtutorials.com
http://www.pixel2life.com

Sollten genügend Informationen liefern :-] Viel Glück


----------

